# refining computer chips



## mikeyrichie88 (Jun 24, 2014)

what is the best way to strip the gold out of the computer chips. Ive been using a razor to tear the chips apart but was curious of whats the best possible solution?


----------



## necromancer (Jun 24, 2014)

i can't imagine how many different chips there is out there.
which chips are you speaking of ?

please help us help you

by the way, here is a great post for newcomers if you have not read it already
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=796

and this post
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=19074

there is always order in chaos.


----------



## mikeyrichie88 (Jun 24, 2014)

they are green fiber motherboards....thank you for looking out


----------



## necromancer (Jun 24, 2014)

mikeyrichie88 said:


> they are green fiber motherboards....thank you for looking out




more questions from me.

you mean PGA-370 fiber chips or ceramic ?
or PGA-478 type of cpu ?
or LGA-775 ?

are we speaking of the cpu only or the motherboard (getting confused) post photos please & be descriptive.


----------



## mikeyrichie88 (Jun 24, 2014)

its just the motherboards, no chips. i cut them into finger size pieces and have been using a razor to split them open so that they can dissolve easier without the entire mess of fiber because im pretty sure you lose a decent yield in that yuck.


----------



## necromancer (Jun 24, 2014)

the only answer i can give you is to learn more, you are just wasting time and money.

there are better ways to do the job, starting with whole motherboards will make recovery harder

while you study keep gathering electronic components, you will find ways to recover as you learn.

there is safety & waste treatment that should be learned about along with processing. remember that your gold will always be there
if you are making things hard then you may get discouraged, try making things easy by studying the forum

i wish i could give you a better answer, in time you will see why studying is the best.


----------



## butcher (Jun 24, 2014)

I thought that was an excellent answer.
With study you learn where the value are, and how to get them separated from the trash, and prepare this for recovery of the values, then you learn to refine those values, there is no way you can explain everything there is to know about this, just too much to each method of recovery and refining, but with study you can easily learn it, although it does take time.

Start with the safety section, and dealing with waste.
Safety with these very dangerous metals, salts, gases, and acids, along with understanding how to treat the toxic waste will be generated, this should be the first thing you study and learn, getting a little gold is of minor importance to yours or others health, or safety. 

Welcome members, general reaction list, and the guide to the forum, found in the general chat section.

Hoke's book, and reading through the forum.

When you have studied enough to get a fairly good grasp of the safety, the processes, and basic principles, a good place to begin learning in the lab is with memory fingers, and using these with what you learn from Hokes book, these can give you some of what you need to do the experiments she suggests in her book, this will make it easier for you to understand the more complicated processes latter, and prepare you for many of the principles needed to learn to recover and refine precious metals.


----------



## necromancer (Jun 24, 2014)

thank you butcher, you, along with the other members of this forum have taught me the right way to succeed, this i will happily pass to others

i will stress that describing what you need to do is very important for the new members.

having people from the world over sometimes makes it hard to fully understand, but with a few extra questions we can all meet on the same page
i would have to thank the internet programmers for that, instant language translation is wonderful !! i can talk with anyone from anywhere.


----------

